# why does my cat cough and then gag when he purrs?



## 97guns (Jan 3, 2007)

he only does this when he begins to purr. he will kind of cough and gag, is it a hairball?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had a kitten who purred SO LOUD, like a panther, that she would actually have to stop and catch her breath, and that's what it sounded like, as if she was gagging or choking for a second, and then she would continue purring. For her, it was just natural.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

That is odd...must be tickle in the throat or something?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Mellie makes some odd noises sometimes while she's purring. You're sure you're not mistaking some other noises for coughing and gagging?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Has your cat always done that, or is it something that started recently?


----------



## 97guns (Jan 3, 2007)

he's about 4 years old and i noticed him do it once in a while when he was about 2 or 3 and now he does it pretty regularly.


----------

